# I need a great keyboard



## jjbpenguin

I guess you could say i am rather picky about my keyboards, but justifiably.  A few years ago i bought a cheap logitech keyboard and while it worked rather well, the keys would jam up every once in awhile if you hit them on the edge, which typically happens when playing games, which is the worst time for them to jam.

Next I bought the Micorosoft Laser Desktop 6000.  I loved the feel of the slightly curved keyboard, and you can hit any of the keys anywhere you like with just about any force, and they never stick.  Sadly, it is wireless, and nothing is worse than playing online and your keyboard giving out requiring you to pull out the batteries, put new ones in, which hopefully you brought, and wait for it to sync with the reciever.  

I just bought the Microsoft Natural Erognomic 4000 keyboard.  The spacing is a bit odd, but I have used split keyboards before and can adapt the them very easily, and it was wired which was nice, but the spacebar only has 1 sensor on it, so if you tap the edge of the key, the key just bends and hangs up, another way to easily get yourself killed in a game.  

Ideally, I want my laser desktop 6000 keyboard to grow a usb cable and all would be wonderful, but until that happens, I need a new keyboard.  If anyone out there has a suggestion for a great keyboard with a few comments about why it may be the keyboard for me, please feel free to give me a holler.


----------



## diduknowthat

Do you like slim keyboards? I personally love them because you don't need to press down as far to hit the keys. You can also generally type faster on them. Also, what's your budget for the keyboard?


----------



## Vizy

The 6000 is usually atleast $50+ so his budget is probaly around there.


----------



## CPTMuller

My suggestion definitely is the G15 then, awesome keyboard to type on or to game on.


----------



## jjbpenguin

If i can find a keyboard good enough, I would go to the $100 range, but it better be an amazing keyboard


----------



## CPTMuller

Look into the G15, by Logitech.


----------



## jjbpenguin

there seems to be more than 1 keyboard under the g15 name by logitech, possibly just an updated version of the older one.  One has a built in screen with an orange glow while the other have a folding screen that glows blue.  Which is better?


----------



## CPTMuller

The blue one is my preference, but might be discontinued. I would recommend trying them at a local store, the orange one is the newer one. Some people do prefer it because they don't use the macro keys or things like that.


----------



## hpi

Logitech G15... Im never going back to another keyboard after that.


----------



## myPCrocks

If you like to have Illuminated keys, soft touch keys and Slim this may be what you need.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823175104

Newegg is currently out of stock and only carry the Red one, they do make them in green and blue also.


----------



## zer0_c00l

also a nice keyboard...   http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=razer+lycos&x=8&y=26


----------



## G25r8cer

I would say try to find the older G15 (blue) or get a logitech wave cordless set. Those are my two favorite keyboards although I dont own them. LOL


----------



## DCIScouts

It you liked the slight ergonomics of the Laser 6000 desktop set, then the Logitech Wave keyboard would be a great way to go.  The set that includes the mouse is wireless, but you can also buy the keyboard individually, which is wired.  Here's the link for both the wireless and wired version:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=LOGITECH+WAVE


----------



## McEntire

I'd recommend the Logitech G15 or the Saitek Eclipse II (Downside is no programmable keys but it does feature volume control and backlighting which is very useful.)
Another favorite is the Saitek Cyborg. A very nice keyboard.


----------



## mach8ter

I just like my standard Microsoft comfort curve keyboard 2000.  Cheap, effective, never fails.


----------



## ScOuT

Check out the MERC Stealth, I have had one for about 3 months and love it! And it lights up all pretty, blue, red or purple!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823161028


----------



## shenry

I like the Logitech G15. Looks good, ergonomic and has that LCD screen!


----------



## Calibretto

The G15 for sure although there are two versions of it. The newest G15 has orange lit up keys and the 1st gen G15 has blue lit up keys.

newest G15 FTW


----------



## Calibretto

^^^spam^^^

reported.....


----------



## Langers2k7

jackwen said:


> mmm, As I think that sometimes we should buy the high quality keyboard
> maybe sometimes we should come across some product to sell with the low price .some of people willing to buy it .but after few mouths .the keyboard will go out.how should we do like this phenomeone?
> so maybe we should to looking for some supply which have a good service after selling.
> I heard that the have a new website  which comes from china.and their service is good.
> sometimes if your have sparetime .you should to visit it freely .
> 
> http://www.onvon.com/computer-keyboard-c-56_88.html
> 
> hmm better life and better electroincs




ROFL l2spell


----------



## vroom_skies

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Subcategory=63&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=

I have both the Enermax Aurora and the Aurora Premium.
They are bar none the best key boards I have ever used. 
They take a little while to break in, but once they are broken in their are amazing.

The only downside is that they don't seem to be exactly the style that you are after.

Bob


----------



## ShortGirl2

I use the Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000 keyboard, which I like pretty well. I can't really say that I've ever had much trouble with my keys, but also not much of a gamer.  I've heard that the Logitech MX5000 is pretty nice...


----------



## Ethan3.14159

i recommend the logitech g15 (new version) its comfortable, slim and the best gaming keyboard out there. plus the orange lights are a nice change of pace from the generic blue.
the saitek cyborg is also awesome although i picked the g15 over it, and the razer lycosa is good too but feels too much like a laptop keyboard.


----------

